# MyBuffed - Link Bugs



## NachtkindFX (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Eben sind mir ein paar Fehler bei der Verlinkung aufgefallen.


Beispiel:

Wenn ich in meinem Profil auf z.B. die Spielstatistik von Neverwinter Nights 2 klicke ( Allgemein ) wird eine Exception geworfen.


```
Caught Exception:

Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Exception
Invalid controller specified (page)

in /var/www/packages/ZendFramework-1.5.0/library/Zend/Controller/Dispatcher/Standard.php(249)

Backtrace:
 3: Front.php(914)			Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Standard->dispatch(Zend_Controller_Request_Http, Zend_Controller_Response_Http)
 2: bootstrap.php(83)		 Zend_Controller_Front->dispatch()
 1: index.php(28)			 require_once("/var/www/m")
```


Nehme ich jetzt dem Umweg über "MyBuffed" Spielzeit ... bekomme ich die Liste ohne das eine Exception geworfen wird.

Also ist in den Profilen wohl der Link Fehlerhaft.

Guter Link:
http://www.buffed.de/page/2376/spielzeiten...s&gameid=47

Böser Link:
http://*my.*buffed.de/page/2376/spielzeiten/?show=details&gameid=47

Weites ist mir aufgefallen:

In den Listen sind die Links auch Fehlerhaft:

Beispiel:

Ich Starte jetzt hier:
http://www.buffed.de/page/2376/spielzeiten...s&gameid=47

Will dann auf mein Profil klicken....

Böser Link:
http://www.buffed.de/user/2890/

hrm....

Landen sollte ich hier:

Guter Link:
http://*my.*buffed.de/user/2890


Irgendwann, irgendwo ist da was mit den Links durcheinander gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das Hilft.


----------

